# Queen's University, Kingston, Ontario



## Stuff (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone with society anxiety in the Kingston area? or is a student at Queen's university?

I would really like to meet some people on the same boat as me


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

There certainly are a few Queen's alumni on this forum (myself included). I hope you find a student in the area.


----------

